# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Hà nội  - thủy điện hòa bình – mai châu – tượng đài bác hồ - suối khoáng kim bôi – hà

## quangdulich1987

*Hà Nội - Thủy điện Hòa Bình - Suối khoáng Kim Bôi (2n 1đ)*



 _Chương trình du lịch năm 2012_
HÀ NỘI  - THỦY ĐIỆN HÒA BÌNH – MAI CHÂU – TƯỢNG ĐÀI BÁC HỒ - SUỐI KHOÁNG KIM BÔI – HÀ NỘI
(_2ngày/1 đêm)_
*Ngày 1:  Hà nội - Thủy điện Hòa Bình - Mai Châu ( Ăn trưa, tối )*
*          06h00*: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du Lịch đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Mai Châu.
*          09h00*: Quý khách ghé tham quan thuỷ điện Hoà Bình với các tổ máy nằm xâu trong lòng núi, tham quan tượng đài Bác Hồ, bức thư thế kỷ, ngắm cảnh đập tràn với bọt tung trắng xóa
*          11h30*: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng trung tâm Thành phố Hòa Bình 
*          13h00*: Xe khởi hành đưa Quý khách đi Mai Châu.
*          15h30*: Đến Mai Châu, Quý khách nhận nhà sàn, nghỉ ngơi,
*          17h30*: Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách đi thăm quan Bản Lác, bản dân tộc người Thái Đen và Thái Trắng, tìm hiểu đời sống sinh hoạt của đồng bào dân tộc, tham gia Dệt thổ Cẩm cùng thiếu nữ Thái 
*          18h30*: Ăn tối tại nhà sàn, thưởng thức đặc sản cơm Nương, lợn mán cùng các loại thịt thú rừng khác. 
*          20h00*: Quý khách tham gia chương trình giao lưu Đốt lửa trại, uống rượu cần, nhảy sạp, hát văn nghệ cùng các cô gái Thái mến khách. (chi phí tự túc)
*           Ngày 2:  Mai Châu - Kim Bôi - Hà nội ( Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*          07h00:* Ăn sáng, xe khởi hành đưa quý khách đi Kim Bôi.
*          09h30*: Đến Kim Bôi Quý khách cùng Hướng Dẫn Viên đi thăm toàn bộ khu du lịch nghỉ dưỡng Suối khoáng Kim Bôi. Tham quan, tự do tắm khoáng, Qúy khách ngâm mình tại mỏ nước khoáng luôn duy trì ở nhiệt độ 36°C, đặc biệt rất tốt cho sự tiêu hóa và có thể chữa được một số bệnh ngoài da, xương, khớp….

*          12h00:* Quý khách dùng cơm trưa nghỉ ngơi thư giãn.
*          13h30*: Xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành về Hà Nội. Xe về tới Hà Nội , Hướng dẫn viên chia tay với đoàn. Kết thúc chuyến đi.
*        GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 QUÝ KHÁCH: 950.000Đ*
_      (áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách trở lên)_
*         Giá tour bao gồm:*
       -   Phương tiện: Xe Ôtô máy lạnh, tiện nghi hiện đại đưa đón theo chương trình
    -   Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt  tuyến
    -   Phòng nghỉ: khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2-3 khách /phòng
       -   Vé thắng cảnh các điểm theo chương trình
       -   Vé tắm khoáng kim bôi
       -   Thuyền thăm lòng hồ Thủy Điện
    -    Bảo hiểm du lịch theo chương trình
*          Giá tour không bao gồm:*
      -  Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
*Ghi chú:*
     -   Miễn phí cho trẻ em 1 - 5 tuổi (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 6 - 11 tuổi: tính ½ suất (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 12 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.


*Sales - Marketing*
*Nguyễn Minh Quang*
*Email      : * *nguyenminhquang2610@gmail.com** 
 Di động    : 01237964757
 Tex / Fax : 043839 8388/ 38398387*
*CÔNGTY TNHH DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ANH QUÂN - ANH QUÂN TRAVEL*
*Số 8,ngách 3/11,ngõ Chùa Duệ,Nguyễn Khánh Toàn,Quan Hoa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội.
 websile   : * *www.**anhquantravel.com*
* Email      : * *info@anhquantravel.com*

----------

